
Ask HN: What would you do with an acre of land? - awarpaz
I&#x27;m certain that some folks here have a really intriguing ideas for land use, and I know for sure that there are some agtech people here. So, what would you do with an acre (or any amount really) of land?
======
auslegung
Farm. An acre of land can provide nearly all the food a small family needs.
All that work people do all the time? It's mostly so they can get food.
Farming cuts out the middleman.

------
nananan
An acre would be quite very large (:)), but if it has water and the
possibility to have it being checked form free stealers, I would do
synergistic agriculture. [https://www.selfsufficiencyhq.com/synergistic-
agriculture-em...](https://www.selfsufficiencyhq.com/synergistic-agriculture-
emilia-hazelip/)

------
seelion
Build a fence first.

